# Sony launches first Mediatek Xperia - C



## randomuser111 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Sony Announces Xperia C - Budget Mediatek Xperia*

*api.sonymobile.com/files/xperia-cn3-hero-black-1240x840-4cb424ab05ba5a5e83d03dbb47f3f81b.png

*5.0" 960x540 qHD display
1.2 ghz Quad Core Mediatek Chipset
1 GB RAM
8 MP Exmor R camera, 1080p Video Recording
4 GB Internal, microSD expansion
Dual SIM standby
141.5 x 74.15 x 8.88 mm
153 grams*

*www-static.se-mc.com/blogs.dir/0/files/2013/05/xperia-c-features-camera-beautiful-images-always-1880x940-4e3ef3595f2b1a878ec7522d6b014e29.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Jun 25, 2013)

Not bad,If under 15k sony has Killed our lovely micromaxx


----------



## Flash (Jun 25, 2013)

*1.2 ghz Quad Core Mediatek Chipset*
- It will surely take on desi-quad core mobiles, if offered at lowprice.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 25, 2013)

^Yup it will literally kill them

But guys dont get your hopes HIGH,Panasonic overpriced it's mediatek phone


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 25, 2013)

This will be priced lower than Xperia L  Around 14k


----------



## ZTR (Jun 25, 2013)

Only for china!


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 25, 2013)

^

Nope. China Mobile gets it first and later India and few other Asian countries will get. India launch would be around end Q3.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 25, 2013)

Sony will release it in India DUh


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 25, 2013)

But MMX is already offering 720p IPS HD display for 12.5k(Canvas HD) at the moment. Dunno what Canvas 4 has to offer?!

Considering XC is still couple of months away from arriving here I would say Sony is rather late in this case.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 25, 2013)

^Sony will surely be better in terms OF A.S.S


----------



## lywyre (Jun 25, 2013)

^^ And probably, developer support too.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 25, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> This will be priced lower than Xperia L  Around 14k



how can it be priced below L? it has better spec than L with the only exception being processor.



lywyre said:


> ^^ And probably, developer support too.



AFAIK, no mobile with mediatek chipset has proper developer support. just the modified stock rom with bloatwares removed.



Terabyte said:


> But MMX is already offering 720p IPS HD display for 12.5k(Canvas HD) at the moment. Dunno what Canvas 4 has to offer?!
> 
> Considering XC is still couple of months away from arriving here I would say Sony is rather late in this case.



there are hardly any mobile under 15k from international manufacturers that offers high resolution display and moderately fast processor.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 25, 2013)

sam said:


> how can it be priced below L? it has better spec than L with the only exception being processor.



Because Xperia C is not developed by Sony Mobile, but is an ODM device like Tipo and E targeted for emerging markets. Or in other words, a better MicroMax/Lava with SONY brand name

Although of course it has significantly better quality even though it is an ODM device as the company responsible is much bigger than the tiny firms that make Micromax phones.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 25, 2013)

most of the mobiles are done through ODM only. still 15k will be a ridiculously low price for this kind of spec. looks like Sony is hell bent on dethroning the competition rather than fighting off waves of crap droids from Samsung/LG/HTC.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes, the MRP might be around 17990. And would drop soon to 15k or so

Also the only ODM Xperia devices are - Tipo, E, and the C. All other Xperias are designed and developed in Tokyo, Japan.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 25, 2013)

> AFAIK, no mobile with mediatek chipset has proper developer support. just the modified stock rom with bloatwares removed.


Exactly, because of non availability of KS.. Maybe Sony WILL release KS for it ? remains to be seen


----------



## kartikoli (Jun 25, 2013)

15k and its gonna kill micromax


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 25, 2013)

I missed this earlier, but Sam the C is not better than L.

8 MP Exmor R vs RS on L, overall worse quality
Worse screen
Lesser Internal memory
Worse CPU
Worse Build

Only thing the C has over L is the 5.0 inch display


----------



## theserpent (Jun 25, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> I missed this earlier, but Sam the C is not better than L.
> 
> 8 MP Exmor R vs RS on L, overall worse quality
> Worse screen
> ...



*5.0" *
1.2 ghz *Quad Core* Mediatek Chipset
1 GB RAM
*8 MP* Exmor R camera, 1080p Video Recording
All what is bold+Good marketing=A nexus 4 kinda sale in INDIA :LOL:


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 25, 2013)

Well yeah 1080p video  recording is another advantage over L 

So only 3 major advantages over L-

1. Bigger Screen
2. Bigger Battery
3. 1080p Video Recording.


----------



## quagmire (Jun 25, 2013)

GPU and GPU peformance?

And does it have JB 4.1 / 4.2 out of the box?


----------



## Empirial (Jun 25, 2013)

Sony is ready to set all desi phablet's Axillary Hairs on Fire


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 25, 2013)

quagmire said:


> GPU and GPU peformance?
> 
> And does it have JB 4.1 / 4.2 out of the box?



Should be similar or little better than the Canvas HD thanks to better optimization.

Will ship with 4.1 out of the box. Update to 4.2 soon after release. But that's for China, by the time it comes to India it most probably will have 4.2 out of the box


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 25, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^Sony will surely be better in terms OF A.S.S


Yea that's a plus


lywyre said:


> ^^ And probably, developer support too.


Only time will tell that


sam said:


> there are hardly any mobile under 15k from international manufacturers that offers high resolution display and moderately fast processor.


With Samsung releasing a new phone very other day, you can't talk about that


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 25, 2013)

^

And Samsung will continue to release crap phones only.


----------



## quagmire (Jun 25, 2013)

Comparing benchmarks of XC (assuming slightly better than MMX Canvas HD) with XL:

Sony Xperia L Benchmarks


----------



## ZTR (Jun 25, 2013)

XC does have an disadvantage against Canvas HD i.e the screen res


----------



## mohit9206 (Jun 25, 2013)

wow that are some good specs. However i would like to see such specs in a much more compact 4 inch display size.5 inch is too much.


----------



## webgenius (Jul 10, 2013)

Any idea whether it is Cortex A5 or A7 or A9 or Krait?


----------



## quagmire (Jul 10, 2013)

webgenius said:


> Any idea whether it is Cortex A5 or A7 or A9 or Krait?



A7.. Most probably this : A closer look at Micromax A116 Canvas HD's quad-core MediaTek MT6589 chip - Mobile Phone | News | ThinkDigit


----------



## webgenius (Jul 10, 2013)

quagmire said:


> A7.. Most probably this : A closer look at Micromax A116 Canvas HD's quad-core MediaTek MT6589 chip - Mobile Phone | News | ThinkDigit



A9 or Krait would have been good. But then if they sell at less than 15k, it would definitely be a killer product! Heck, it'll even trump the sales of MMX and Xolo.


----------

